# joke-bluescreen.c virus



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

i got slammed with a virus called joke-bluescreen.c and the antivirus08
it changed my desktop background to a warning virus alert and it also put a freeze on my systemrestore point. i cannot restore before whatever time and day i am on when i try to restore. i managed to delete all the antivirus08 junk. i cannot get rid of the joke-bluescreen
its in my program files as blphc58gj0enf7.scr and cannot be deleted, renamed or moved. i downloaded hijackthis and ran it and this is my results:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:10:12 PM, on 6/30/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc58gj0enf7.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\SEC\Natural Color\NaturalColorLoad.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\spysub.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...rio&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...rio&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.live.com/news/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...rio&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TY...rio&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Nick Aracde Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9EB4-FE6FA694B13E} - C:\PROGRA~1\NICKAR~1\NICKAR~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D0FC-E57AF4D5FA7D} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nick Aracde Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9EB4-FE6FA694B13E} - C:\PROGRA~1\NICKAR~1\NICKAR~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL,S
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lphc58gj0enf7] C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc58gj0enf7.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMrhc18gj0enf7] C:\Program Files\rhc18gj0enf7\rhc18gj0enf7.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMshc38gj0enf7] C:\Program Files\shc38gj0enf7\shc38gj0enf7.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: NaturalColorLoad.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NaturalColorLoad.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\spysub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Trend Micro Anti-Spyware.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Tmas\Tmas.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...p=ZJxdm128YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?486aa326768745d2866931536b95370
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?486aa326768745d2866931536b95370
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Lost Temple Poker by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.6.0.2...oker-en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: Stellar Sweeper by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.6.0.2...eper-en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {3107C2A8-9F0B-4404-A58B-21BD85268FBC} (PogoWebLauncher Control) - http://www.pogo.com/cdl/launcher/Pog...rInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/sh...1/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...?1135647849800
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsof...?1135651013718
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/sh...26/mcgdmgr.cab
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
--
End of file - 12268 bytes


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

ok...i looked over the hijck this log and i fixed/deleted these 3 files that almost matched the bluescreen file:
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lphc58gj0enf7] C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc58gj0enf7.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMrhc18gj0enf7] C:\Program Files\rhc18gj0enf7\rhc18gj0enf7.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMshc38gj0enf7] C:\Program Files\shc38gj0enf7\shc38gj0enf7.exe
since then i can now logon to my computer with my own background and mcaffee antivirus isnt picking up the joke-bluescreen virus. do you think it's all gone now? does anyone see anything i missed? i still cannot system restore beyond the present day and time. :O(


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

i cant download combofix..when i hit "run" i get an error message saying i cant change the file name combofix. or soemthing like that and the download stops...tried from all 3 websites.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you trying to rename it when you download it?


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

nope. nada...all i did was hit "run". i ran mcaffee virusscan again and its not picking up anything at all now and i dont seem to have any problems when i start up computer. like i said b4, i just cant system restore but maybe if i try in a few days it might give me todays date as a restore point.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes but there would be more to it than that.

Close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

*SDFix: Version 1.201 *
Run by Owner on Fri 07/04/2008 at 12:03 PM
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
Running From: C:\SDFix
*Checking Services *:

Restoring Default Security Values
Restoring Default Hosts File
Restoring Default Desktop Wallpaper 
Rebooting

*Checking Files *: 
Trojan Files Found:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PHC58G~1.BMP - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt10.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt23.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt29.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt3.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt31.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt37.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt39.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt3A.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt3B.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt3F.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt4.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt45.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt47.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt48.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt49.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt4B.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt4C.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt4D.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt4F.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt5.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt51.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt52.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt53.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt55.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt56.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt57.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt59.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt5B.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt5D.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt5F.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt6.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt64.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt6C.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt7.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt74.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt7D.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt8.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt9.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.ttA.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.ttD.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.ttE.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.ttF.tmp - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\.tt6.tmp.vbs - Deleted

Removing Temp Files
*ADS Check *:

*Final Check *:
catchme 0.3.1361.2 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-07-04 12:20:55
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ...
scanning hidden services & system hive ...
scanning hidden registry entries ...
scanning hidden files ...
scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

*Remaining Services *:

Authorized Application Key Export:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\Compaq Connections\\1940576\\Program\\BackWeb-1940576.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Compaq Connections\\1940576\\Program\\BackWeb-1940576.exe:*isabled:BackWeb-1940576"
"C:\\Program Files\\InterMute\\SpamSubtract\\SpamSub.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\InterMute\\SpamSubtract\\SpamSub.exe:*:Enabled:SpamSubtract Main Module"
"C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe:*:Enabled:Internet Explorer"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\McAfee\\MNA\\McNASvc.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\McAfee\\MNA\\McNASvc.exe:*:Enabled:McAfee Network Agent"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
*Remaining Files *:

File Backups: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip
*Files with Hidden Attributes *:
Thu 8 Dec 2005 196 A.SHR --- "C:\BOOT.BAK"
Fri 20 Jan 2006 4,348 A.SH. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\DRMv1.bak"
Thu 27 Jan 2005 4,348 ..SH. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\DRMv1.key.bak"
Mon 28 Feb 2005 250 A..H. --- "C:\Program Files\InterActual\InterActual Player\iti20.tmp"
Thu 29 May 2008 20,487 A.SHR --- "C:\Program Files\McAfee\MQC\MRU.bak"
Thu 29 May 2008 265 A.SHR --- "C:\Program Files\McAfee\MQC\qcconf.bak"
Fri 28 Mar 2008 0 A.SH. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv02.tmp"
Fri 28 Mar 2008 0 A.SH. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv03.tmp"
Wed 7 May 2008 0 A..H. --- "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\fd0264849c01086f3c6b505dc02dbd44\BIT6.tmp"
Fri 20 Jan 2006 4,348 ...H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv1key.bak"
Sat 10 Mar 2007 20 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv1lic.bak"
Sat 17 Dec 2005 400 ...H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv2key.bak"
Sat 10 Mar 2007 1,536 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Music\License Backup\drmv2lic.bak"
Sun 3 Apr 2005 8 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GTek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch1\lock.tmp"
Mon 26 Dec 2005 8 A..H. --- "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\GTek\GTUpdate\AUpdate\Channels\ch2\lock.tmp"
*Finished!*


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:59:26 PM, on 7/4/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\SEC\Natural Color\NaturalColorLoad.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\spysub.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcuimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.live.com/news/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Verizon Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Nick Aracde Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9EB4-FE6FA694B13E} - C:\PROGRA~1\NICKAR~1\NICKAR~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\scriptsn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D0FC-E57AF4D5FA7D} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nick Aracde Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9EB4-FE6FA694B13E} - C:\PROGRA~1\NICKAR~1\NICKAR~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL,S
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCFtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL,UPF
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: NaturalColorLoad.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: NaturalColorLoad.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\spysub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Trend Micro Anti-Spyware.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Tmas\Tmas.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Verizon Online Support Center.lnk = C:\Program Files\Verizon Online\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZJxdm128YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/229?486aa326768745d2866931536b95370
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntabres.dll/230?486aa326768745d2866931536b95370
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: Lost Temple Poker by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.6.0.27/mhpoker/mhpoker-en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: Stellar Sweeper by pogo - http://game1.pogo.com/applet-6.6.0.27/sweeper/sweeper-en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {3107C2A8-9F0B-4404-A58B-21BD85268FBC} (PogoWebLauncher Control) - http://www.pogo.com/cdl/launcher/PogoWebLauncherInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1135647849800
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1135651013718
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxcf_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwssvc.exe
--
End of file - 11625 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try ComboFix again please.


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

nope.nada.wont work...do you think after the other two, i still have the virus? i cant find it right now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There may be other lingering infected files and something is interfering with the running of ComboFix. Are you sure you are disabling all security programs when running it?

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*

 Click *START* then *RUN*
 Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









Now redownload the latest version and try again please.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## cookiepantz (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry it took so long...on vacation.
cannot run combofix...i hit run..it downloads and then i get a window that says "you cannot rename combofix as combofix(1)
please use another name, preferably made up of alphanumeric characters"
i closed all mcaffee and norton programs...all windows were closed. cannot do this. 
i ran mcafee again..doesnt pick up anything but then last night mcafee pops up with a virus alert for "joke-bluescreen" found in windows systemc:
8153aca8-c727-4835-a7d4-a3a2b949b2963\rp5\a0000097.scr


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try removing ComboFix again and this time when saving the ComboFix.exe, rename it to Combo-Fix.exe.


----------

